# Can anyone help this cat and her 5 kittens?



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

ive just seen this ad on gumtree for a mother cat and her 5 kittens (5 weeks old). I text the owner to confirm, and she said that she wants somewhere to take them all. I am tempted to go and get them but my home isn't ideal as I have two dogs. Can anyone here take them in and home them properly when they're ready to leave? I'm worried that some idiot will take them to make a profit and sell the kitties when they're not ready 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cats/cat-n-kittens-for-for-a-nice-home/1114828873


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

If I had any experience and lived nearby I'd help as I only work part time


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hopefully some of the rescue members will be on here soon. Poor cat - I really hope someone can help.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MyAnimals said:


> ive just seen this ad on gumtree for a mother cat and her 5 kittens (5 weeks old). I text the owner to confirm, and she said that she wants somewhere to take them all. I am tempted to go and get them but my home isn't ideal as I have two dogs. Can anyone here take them in and home them properly when they're ready to leave? I'm worried that some idiot will take them to make a profit and sell the kitties when they're not ready
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/cats/cat-n-kittens-for-for-a-nice-home/1114828873


I took in a pregnant girl who produced seven beauties, but I'm 200 miles away or I'd take them...hope they don't end up on Gumtree again. Worrying.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh poor little mites! I hope they find a good home. I'm much too far away to help sadly.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope someone decent comes along for them. My OH has put his foot down and said we can't take them. Probably sensible as we would struggle to juggle them with the dogs.  I wish people would be more responsible with things like this.


----------

